# Tazia! :)



## Ditzee (Sep 29, 2011)

Yummm chickie gizzards!














Yes, your back is the spot to be...




and no, I'm not moving!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice pics. Kodo is a fan of gizzards as well; the first day I offered them to him he ate until he was nearly too stuffed to move.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 29, 2011)

Cute pictures, it looks like you've got a nice colombian! I've seen some of your other posts but I don't really remember, is yours pretty mellow?
I'd love to have a colombian some day.


----------



## Ditzee (Sep 30, 2011)

Why thank you!  I think she's a pretty girl. She checks herself out in the mirror all the time so I assume she agrees 

Lol...THB she was a ***** lizard when I first got her. She still has her days.

I've had her maybe 1 1/2 months and she's much friendlier than when I first got her. Not gonna lie she has her moments where I wanna be like "K, I'm done doing laundry. Rehome!!" But then she does something cute like crawl on my knees and go up on her back legs to look at my face. 
She has a long way to go but Columbians arent bad. 
She's my first Tegu. I met a Arg at the reptile expo who was like a big cat, and yes I see how Args are more mellow but I feel like a lot of that is size. It would take more energy to be hyphy for a 10-15 lb lizard than a 4-8 pound lizard. And I like the smaller size personally  IDK what my landlord would do if I answered the door with a 4-5 foot lizard!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 30, 2011)

How did you come up with the name Tazia? It's so original.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 30, 2011)

_ she's a cutie_


----------



## spark678 (Sep 30, 2011)

what a nice tame little guy! When you feed gizzards are there bones in it?


----------



## Ditzee (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
Tazia is short for Anastasia. I like the shorter verson better though, so I went with Tazia. My friends call her Tasha though. Haha
The bones are removed when I give her gizzards. She likes them floppy so she can fling them around


----------

